# Blue Eyes????



## Nytmair (Nov 10, 2004)

I've heard of red eye before... but never blue eye!! 
Is it just something having to do with a dog's eyes that would cause this?

Oh and I was just messing around with the camera when I first got it, not an attempt at an artistic picture or anything


----------



## Corry (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah...sometimes dogs eyes glow green (you can get greeneye pens to fix it, just like you can get redeye pens)...yours does seem to have a bit more of a blue cast, though!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 10, 2004)

would ya like the scientific reason behind it?


in most mammals...the eye is different from humans. the back inside of the eye has an abalone or marble texture to it that often gives off strange colors when flashed with light. the bigger the eye, the more wierd and evident the color.

md


----------



## Corry (Nov 10, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> would ya like the scientific reason behind it?
> 
> 
> in most mammals...the eye is different from humans. the back inside of the eye has an abalone or marble texture to it that often gives off strange colors when flashed with light. the bigger the eye, the more wierd and evident the color.
> ...



Oooh, thank you for the enlightenment, oh wise one!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 10, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> would ya like the scientific reason behind it?
> 
> 
> in most mammals...the eye is different from humans. the back inside of the eye has an abalone or marble texture to it that often gives off strange colors when flashed with light. the bigger the eye, the more wierd and evident the color.
> ...



i guess that answers my question 
thank you sir!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 10, 2004)

no problem....the bill is in the mail...


md


----------



## JackTheTripper (Dec 14, 2004)

Like this?


----------

